# Steam Link (Umtausch, Fernabsatzgesetz?)



## amer_der_erste (10. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
bekomme den Steam Link um 50 Euro. Der Verkäufer gibt die Rechnung dazu. 
Wenn ich aber feststelle dass das Teil nichts ist besteht die Möglichkeit das zurückzugeben? 

Gilt da das Fernabsatzgesetz?


----------



## MuhOo (10. November 2015)

Wo kaufst du es denn?


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. November 2015)

Privat. Ein Kollege hat es bei Steam bestellt. Braucht es aber doch nicht...


----------



## Pokerclock (10. November 2015)

> *4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte*
> Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten:
> 
> 
> ...



-CLOSED-


----------

